# The process..?



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

How long is the actual egg to fry process? I moved my eggs to a 20Long breeder that I treated with a quick cycle solution a 2 nights ago. Today the eggs are squirming in circles and have very small tails. What happens from here? Feeding process/ I need your knowledge people, I'm very interested in starting to breed my rbs now that I have a confirmed breeding pair. I've got to start somewhere, so help me out a bit. I appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

Go to the piranha picture and viedo section and look up this "Red Belly Piranha Fry (Remainder 50 Deep shoal)" its great trust me its a full of day by day pictures and viedos hope it helps


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> How long is the actual egg to fry process? I moved my eggs to a 20Long breeder that I treated with a quick cycle solution a 2 nights ago. Today the eggs are squirming in circles and have very small tails. What happens from here? Feeding process/ I need your knowledge people, I'm very interested in starting to breed my rbs now that I have a confirmed breeding pair. I've got to start somewhere, so help me out a bit. I appreciate it. Thanks.


Takes different times but from eggs down to actually swimming and I mean ACTIVE swimming in the tank you're looking at 6-8 days. You get what I call a pre-hatch then full hatch. You will notice a fraction of fry (early bloomers) swimming around then usually within the next day to two the tank will be in full bloom. If not, then you have a problem or something went wrong.


----------

